# Whats IPM



## fattyaddie (Oct 24, 2011)

I was reading an old recipe that I printed off awhile back and finally decided to order. Just wondering what IPM is?? Looked on several suppliers and return with no item. 
Thanks in advance
Jenene


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

isopropyl myristate

I order mine from columbusfoods.com


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What is it used for?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Lotion. But I've never been able to figure out exactly what the *purpose* of it is. I LOVE the recipe, so I'm not changing it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It gives a more powdery, velvety feeling to the lotion. You can use it in body butters, too, with the same effect. Nice stuff.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Isopropyl myristate is a fatty alcohol that cuts the greasy feel in handcrafted lotions.

Caroline


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I went *diggin'*.  Figured out it's used for the feel. Less greasy. And also that it's suppose to help other ingredients 'soak in'. So somehow effects absorbtion.


----------

